# iphone/ipad apps won't load



## hfabrams

Since upgrading yesterday to os 4.3 for the iphone and ipad the app will no longer load on either device. I deleted it and reloaded it and it still doesn't function. Has anybody else seen this or is this unique to me? Is a solution being worked on?


----------



## sduane01

I am having the same issue on my iPad, post 4.3 update.  Hopefully the developer will find a solution quickly.  I rely heavily on this app!


----------



## jann

Mike Kellogg, our site administrator, is aware of the problem, and he is investigating.


----------



## allievo1234

Use WR on iphone every day and same problem after 4.3 update. Hope fix is on the way soon. Great app!


----------



## frankieloveseddie

Me too, I was really looking forward to using this on my iphone 4 but it just won't load...........hmmmmmm.......hope it gets fixed soon.


----------



## tashatj

My iphone app is not working as well with the update.  Love the app and has been very help  (tried downloading again same problem)

I did see the thread that Mike Kellogg was looking into it, just letting u know that there is another iphone phone app not working and that I love it

Thanks

Tina


----------



## mkellogg

Hi everybody,

There is a bug in IOS 4.3 that keeps the WR app  from working.  We are working on finding a fix to the problem right now,  but even after we fix it, it will take Apple 1-3 weeks to approve the  new version of the app. 

Sorry for the inconvenience.  Till then, please visit WR through Safari and bookmark the website to your home screen.

French - www.wordreference.com/enfr/
 Spanish - www.wordreference.com/enes/
  Italian - www.wordreference.com/enit/
www.wordreference.com

Mike


----------



## Bullswool

The WR app does not work with iPhone 4 OS Ver4.3 on my iPhone.
Has anyone else experienced this?
Is there a fix on the way?


----------



## mkellogg

Apple has written me saying that they are giving the app an expedited review.  The new version should be approved in the next couple of days. Thanks for your patience.


----------



## fsabroso

mkellogg said:


> Apple has written me saying that they are giving the app an expedited review.  The new version should be approved in the next couple of days. Thanks for your patience.


Great news!!!!!!!!!!! 

Thank you!!!


----------



## mkellogg

The new apps are in the App Store now. (I really appreciate that Apple expedited the fix.)  thanks for your patience and, as always, let me know if there are any problems.

Mike


----------



## belén

Just tried it! It works fine for me! Thanks


----------



## mkellogg

Update!  Only the Spanish one has been approved so far.  You can download and customize that one for your favorite dictionaries until French and Italian are fixed.


----------



## mkellogg

Apple has approved the other two apps, so everything should work after upgrading.

Thanks again for your patience!


----------



## frankieloveseddie

I've just tried and it works now, hurray!!


----------

